
Apple to Deprecate Scripting Languages in Future Versions of macOS - mrzool
https://tidbits.com/2019/06/25/apple-to-deprecate-scripting-languages-in-future-versions-of-macos/
======
mrzool
This is already old news, but the article elaborates a bit on some interesting
details.

------
kigiri
They are so many things that I would have removed out of macOS over this, Oh
well.

